# fishing the nipple



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

What lures have been the most productive at catching marlin out at the nipple. Also, how long will the good fishing last?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

As to how long it will last, nobody knows, kind of like how long is a piece of string, but usually the white bite is hot thru mid Oct so lots of time left.



When the bite is hot, any properly pulled lure will work. Favorites of mine are big lures up close on the flat like Moldcraft Widerange and Chugger in Sr size, Islander Ballyhoo or squid daisy chain on short riggers, with Pakula Sprocket on one long rigger and a naked ballyhoo or imitation on the other long following the squid daisy chain.



I am also a big believer in dredges and teasers, I pull two, a strip teaser on one side and goony birds on the other.



MScontender


----------

